# 2012 Batch Kigtropin - Anyone been using?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've heard lots of good stuff about the new batch of Kigs, but i've only been on them myself for a couple of weeks so it's too early to give a categorical thumbs up or thumbs down, i have been getting CTS sometimes which is a good sign. There seems to have been different opinions with Kigs over the years, but after speaking with a supplier they did say one of the reasons for this is that there was a batch that went out at one point that wasn't great, but went on to say that it was for a short time and that the 2012 batch is most certainly a good batch, and i've heard a few others say exactly the same but would like to hear from more people. For anyone who is on the 2012 batch, what's your opinions? I'm looking to run 10iu mon - fri for a bit, so want to be sure that it's worth the money. I think that most brands of HGH are having to pull their fingers out, mainly because HGH serum testing has become easier to do and they don't want to get caught with incorrect dosing.

Also what's your opinions on the proposed cycle 10iu monday - friday, 5iu shot am and 5iu shot PM.

Would it be a good idea to add 100mcg of good quality GHRP-2 to the jabs? and maybe split in to 3 jabs?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Add the ghrp defo, I've also found one big jab pre cardio is better for fat loss over multiple. Multiple seems to bew better for size.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MXD said:


> Add the ghrp defo, I've also found one big jab pre cardio is better for fat loss over multiple. Multiple seems to bew better for size.


Which firm are you using for Peptides? Many people have said that all these vials at £7.95/£10 are a waste of time, and that clinical peptides are the way to go. Someone recommended southern research? Still pretty cheap but have a good rep? Anyway i'm off out for some cardio but back soon


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

personally i wouldnt touch a kigtropin, thought they stopped being produced anyways?

seen the aftermath from kigs on lads around my way. Lumps in their skin/abs that take weeks to go down, instant soreness after jabbing, slight red marks around jab sites. Not for me thanks.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Which firm are you using for Peptides? Many people have said that all these vials at £7.95/£10 are a waste of time, and that clinical peptides are the way to go. Someone recommended southern research? Still pretty cheap but have a good rep? Anyway i'm off out for some cardio but back soon


it's hard to justify £30 for 2mg of ghrp2


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bin getting on really well with them and are the best theyve ever been, all the rights signs. Cts skins better feel better well being. But have nothing to compare them to as its my first time with hgh


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Abs* are best they've been


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> personally i wouldnt touch a kigtropin, thought they stopped being produced anyways?
> 
> seen the aftermath from kigs on lads around my way. Lumps in their skin/abs that take weeks to go down, instant soreness after jabbing, slight red marks around jab sites. Not for me thanks.


I've never personally not encountered this, and i have used a few different batches but i've never stayed on HGH long enough for the full benefits. I remember you mentioning these ones in your town, i'd think that the ones that landed in your town could of been fakes but who knows


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I've never personally not encountered this, and i have used a few different batches but i've never stayed on HGH long enough for the full benefits. I remember you mentioning these ones in your town, i'd think that the ones that landed in your town could of been fakes but who knows


possibly, those that were using are lower class people/users lol. Clueless in the ways of the world of peptides etc :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

coflex said:


> it's hard to justify £30 for 2mg of ghrp2


There are many places that sell it cheaper but is it worth buying cheap peps?



zak1990 said:


> Bin getting on really well with them and are the best theyve ever been, all the rights signs. Cts skins better feel better well being. But have nothing to compare them to as its my first time with hgh


That's good to hear mate, i'll keep you informed with how i get on too, but it's looking good now


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> possibly, those that were using are lower class people/users lol. Clueless in the ways of the world of peptides etc :whistling:


Peps look like a great addition with HGH, GHRP releases natty HGH, so if shot with synthetek it may give a boost of natty as the same time

I've never used but people seem to be giving good reviews, again it's a mine field trying to get a good supplier


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well i just ordered from SR another batch,super service and real peps,i bought some peps from a lesser mortal and they were crap and over priced,i am sure i will meet him sooner or later and put things straight though,pay for what you get frankly,kigs seem good mate,i have no complaints,my source for this took his time,lol but is a gooden!

Peps 20 min later gh 3 x per day is good,doing fine on it.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Biglbs do u take hgh 3x a day after ur ghrp6


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i've got the 20120210-04 batch i had a gh serum blood test done on them and they came back completely bunk

, here are pictures and scan of lab test result

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/

i think the [email protected] is starting to hit the fan with these as a few other terrible blood tests have been coming out last few days or so...also seen bad results starting to come for 2012-03-06 batch


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Peptides are the $hit, said so for years.

Kigs are just plain $hit, I've also said that for years.

Use hyge, ellis or pharma.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MXD said:


> *Peptides are the $hit, said so for years.*
> 
> *Kigs are just plain $hit, I've also said that for years.*
> 
> ...


But you just told me to use GHRP? And also you've not even used Kigs for years


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Think its like owt we take a chance with the quality unless pharma


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

read this thread from the end backwards, if you have batch 20120210-04 or 2012-03-06, they will have come either directly or indirectly from this source and chances are they are [email protected], although it seems some may be lucky

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/84715-new-kigs-10.html#post1300008

i'll try and stick another link up to some other boards where they have been testing [email protected]

these gh serum tests are used by WADA to detect GH in athletes , they are pretty reliable.

i suppose the only way you will know for sure if yours are legit or not is run them for a while and gauge results or go and get blood drawn.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine seem good so far to be honest


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

MXD said:


> Peptides are the $hit, said so for years.
> 
> Kigs are just plain $hit, I've also said that for years.
> 
> Use hyge, ellis or pharma.


isnt there a thread in the GH/Peptide section showing results of Ellis being completely underdosed? The new black top ones everyone was "raving" about, till they found out their ****e?


----------



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

dont wanna jack the thread but whats people thoughts on ansomone? pham grade hgh but bloody expensive.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> isnt there a thread in the GH/Peptide section showing results of Ellis being completely underdosed? The new black top ones everyone was "raving" about, till they found out their ****e?


that was my thread, my blood test was 13.9 ug/l which is still a respectable score...the tests are reliable to a certain extent but they can't pinpoint exactly how much gh in a vial...considering normal range is 0-0.8 for a man , 13.9 is pretty far outside that range...

and the tests are person to person dependent some people seem to be scoring lower on all brands, pharma included...i have just had blood drawn on rips this morning, should get results tomorrow so going on those should have a better idea how good the elis i have are.

i would say any test in the 20s , 30s you know you have very decently dosed GH, anything between 10-20 you know there is a decent amount of gh in vial but its hard to be sure exactly how good or how bad without other tests to compare against.

but when you get a test like 0.3 like i got on the 2012 kigs , its certain they don't contain anything.

obviously these are just my opinions but i have done quite a bit of research and reading on the subject.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Warmshot said:


> dont wanna jack the thread but whats people thoughts on ansomone? pham grade hgh but bloody expensive.


Which ones do you have available the 40iu kits or the 100iu kits?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

goonerton said:


> that was my thread, my blood test was 13.9 ug/l which is still a respectable score...the tests are reliable to a certain extent but they can't pinpoint exactly how much gh in a vial...considering normal range is 0-0.8 for a man , 13.9 is pretty far outside that range...
> 
> and the tests are person to person dependent some people seem to be scoring lower on all brands, pharma included...i have just had blood drawn on rips this morning, should get results tomorrow so going on those should have a better idea how good the elis i have are.
> 
> ...


Big brands don't just get away with putting nothing in to vials, there is 100's of businessmen waiting to catch them out. From the physical results i've seen up to now with people on the 2012 batch i'd say that yours were likely to be fakes


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

mate these are underground operations , these are not made in licensed labs, obviously we all have different opinions, but i will tell you i have put a hell of a lot of legwork in to this and i know mine came from basically the source , where everyone is getting them from...

just take a look at the pics here, its my photobucket do they look like fakes?

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/

, look at the 1st 7 pictures and a few more further in of the kigs...these aren't fake, well they are, but not in the way you think, they come from the kigtropin operation but they have no gh...go and get blood drawn it costs less than the postage on these things...

also which ones you got the 20120210 or the 2012-03-06?


----------



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

its the 40iu kit and its expensive I know that!!! Hence why I may look at a different source, I however mainly use it to keep my body kicking over at 4ius every other day and taken at night.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i'm not saying yours are definitely bunk as it looks like some people have got good with these batches, but a lot are getting [email protected] and they are all coming from same place. and the more recent the more bunk by the latest reports.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Well yes they are UG but if there was more than a few people who had the idea to do a serum test then i'm sure that their rep would of been blown out of the water. And if they are bunk then why are people getting such good results with no change to diet or AAS? I'm out of GH until monday, but i'll check the batch number when they arrive buddy


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Well yes they are UG but if there was more than a few people who had the idea to do a serum test then i'm sure that their rep would of been blown out of the water. And if they are bunk then why are people getting such good results with no change to diet or AAS? I'm out of GH until monday, but i'll check the batch number when they arrive buddy


mate if you read around the forums their reputation is getting well and truly blown out of the water as we speak...go check out the board where kig main supplier is a sponsor and see what is happening...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

goonerton said:


> mate if you read around the forums their reputation is getting well and truly blown out of the water as we speak...go check out the board where kig main supplier is a sponsor and see what is happening...


Well it's swings and round abouts, some big names in BBing are saying quite the opposite on american boards

I'll take a look anyway buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> Biglbs do u take hgh 3x a day after ur ghrp6


Hi no my friend,i only use it morning and evening at 2.5iu,after peps,i am not on ghrp6,i am on ghrp2 and cjc1295 non dac.

I am using it to lose fat and will be for a long time yet,i find it is good and works for me,as long as you get good gear,if not it is a big waste!

Thanks for reps mate.

sorry Op just a quickee


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Well it's swings and round abouts, some big names in BBing are saying quite the opposite on american boards
> 
> I'll take a look anyway buddy


here's another link to a [email protected] test on current kigs from a board, i got this link from another board where guys were vouching for the integrity of this tester and he tested quite a few...his tests on eli blacks and the current kigs are remarkably similar to mine...so i'm thinking i may be prone to low tests as he only tested 8.7 on 5iu of serostim and he apparently gets it prescribed from Dr...obviously scores have to be doubled to compare with my results and the adopted general norm of people shooting 10iu before test.

http://www.steroidinsight.com/showthread.php/2276-Elitropin-(Black-Top)-Test-Results

one thing makes my test of 13.9 for elis start to look better.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

goonerton said:


> here's another link to a [email protected] test on current kigs from a board, i got this link from another board where guys were vouching for the integrity of this tester and he tested quite a few...his tests on eli blacks and the current kigs are remarkably similar to mine...so i'm thinking i may be prone to low tests as he only tested 8.7 on 5iu of serostim and he apparently gets it prescribed from Dr...obviously scores have to be doubled to compare with my results and the adopted general norm of people shooting 10iu before test.
> 
> http://www.steroidinsight.com/showthread.php/2276-Elitropin-(Black-Top)-Test-Results
> 
> one thing makes my test of 13.9 for elis start to look better.


Good work mate,repped


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Time will tell


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

goonertron i just read your thread about your test on kigs, the serum test... what do you mean when you say black boxes with NQK on them? That isn't the main Kigtropin


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> goonertron i just read your thread about your test on kigs, the serum test... what do you mean when you say black boxes with NQK on them? That isn't the main Kigtropin


yes it is mate its some promotional BS they have started "NQKs" it stands for novemer quality kigs as supposedly this was when they were very good....they send out some in the flashy black boxes and some in normal kig box....batches 20120210-04 and 2012-03-06...believe me they are all coming from same place...

i will upload another box from another bunk kit they sent me at turn of year on my photo bucket....you will see it is the normall kig box you're used to seeing, they're from the same place.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

goonerton said:


> yes it is mate its some promotional BS they have started "NQKs" it stands for novemer quality kigs as supposedly this was when they were very good....they send out some in the flashy black boxes and some in normal kig box....batches 20120210-04 and 2012-03-06...believe me they are all coming from same place...
> 
> i will upload another box from another bunk kit they sent me at turn of year on my photo bucket....you will see it is the normall kig box you're used to seeing, they're from the same place.


Fair enough, but i don't believe that place to be selling to all big suppliers, mainly because a lot of Chinese GH retailers have no idea what the NQK's are, and it seems unlikely that a big company would sell something as "November Quality" that's like saying it wasn't good before november, which damages their reputation in it's self


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Fair enough, but i don't believe that place to be selling to all big suppliers, mainly because a lot of Chinese GH retailers have no idea what the NQK's are, and it seems unlikely that a big company would sell something as "November Quality" that's like saying it wasn't good before november, which damages their reputation in it's self


We gotta remember that copies will be made to look 100% the same as original,they only make small errors,often packaging is from same companies too,it is china remember!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Fair enough, but i don't believe that place to be selling to all big suppliers, mainly because a lot of Chinese GH retailers have no idea what the NQK's are, and it seems unlikely that a big company would sell something as "November Quality" that's like saying it wasn't good before november, which damages their reputation in it's self


well you're entitled to your opinion, but i think if you read around the US boards enough you'll work out they're pretty much all coming from same source...there may be some independent sources but IMO and from hours of reading this source is closest to production if not the production itself...

the US market is where the bulk of chinese GH goes, all the biggest chinese sources are on the US boards to some degree.


----------

